# 18 sedan manual Steel grey on Kalahari pickup up yesterday.



## KalahariKid (Jun 25, 2017)

Off today with it for 1st cottage run, a day after picking it up, ha. See what she does for mileage, the reason it was bought. Then back Monday again with a different crew. In the 1st week the car will have over 2000 miles, 2500 or so.

Only ran it for 10 miles home thus far so not much to report, slight clatter at idle, impressive torque when the turbo comes online with boost. Did not realize the hotspot is for an entirely new plan with GM not an extension of your cell phone. When a wide open cell phone is 30 bucks a month for unlimited data (stateside, I am cdn.) I do not understand why a single American would use their system, the pricing is ridiculous. With onstar, biggest plan for data, minutes for calling, and XM the addons would approach 200 a month. Factor in all the crap the dealer tries to force you into which would add up to around 5000 at time of purchase (double what the dealer margins are on the entire vehicle), and if financing that junk, would be 300 a month of add-ons. More than the amount to lease the entire car, I do not understand it all, maybe not for me to understand, no, no and no.

Quality seems good, fit and finish and interior all seem decent, size is what was expected, small (previous was Bmw X6). RS package well worth the small charge for a sporty look in my eyes. Shifter smooth and easy gear grabs, as a mostly hwy runner hope does not become a pain rowing thru gears. Will not drive it much in the city so should not be a bother.

Rant over on all the profit makers, lets hope this thing knocks down 50 plus out of the box on a 95% level cottage run, 650 mile roundtrip run, off in 6 hours. On paper should make it there and back on 1 tank.To be continued.....

I'll check this thread before I take off but all I could find for fuel mpg was on a trip meter on the dash above wheel, and average only. Have read thread after thread of best 25 mile loop, and instant MPG readouts and so on, am I missing a screen option to get to those readouts? thanks in advance.


----------

